
In Historic Vote, House Approves Statehood for the District of Columbia - IMAYousaf
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/26/us/politics/dc-statehood-house-vote.html
======
vanattab
I was going to say how Democrats are supper hypocritical since they have been
decrying how the electoral college is unfair in part because smaller states
can have outsized infulance. And they want to make DC a state where about 0.2
percent of the population would decide the makeup of 2 percent of the senete.
Then I did the math a figured out that in the case of Wyoming about 0.15
percent of the population selects 2 percent already. Compare that to
California where 12 percent of the population selects 2 percent of the
chamber.

~~~
niij
Exactly the point and origin of the 2 separate parts of the legislature.
Percent of population benefits states like California in the house and puts
states like Wyoming on equal footing in the Senate.

~~~
IMAYousaf
But it should be realized equally in the House as well.

~~~
niij
Care to expand on that a bit? If you're saying it should have the same amount
of votes in the House as a larger (by population) state has, what is the
purpose of having 2 separate legislative bodies?

~~~
IMAYousaf
Sorry, I was talking about the ratios used to govern how much each state gets
in the House of Representatives. IE the formula for 1 state shouldn't be X
people per 1 representative and another shouldn't be Y people per
representative. They should both be the same. The Census can be used to
readjust that every 10 years.

